# Importing Medication



## nycgirl17 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, I'm going crazy trying to import my medications. I have meds stuck in Customs in Mexico CIty. I have been to COFEPRIS, Mexicos equivalent of the FDA. I have all the paperwork done for COFEPRIS. have prescriptions from my doctor as well as a note from him and now UPS says it needs the Tariff Codes for my different medications....Of course UPS and COFEPRIS dont have any answers for me and customs is no good at this point either. So,I am reaching out to the community. DOes anyone know the tariff code for Lorazepam (AKA Ativan), Sertraline HCL (AKA Zoloft) and Mirtazapine (aka Remeron). Much help and thanks to you all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Think these are correct (sometimes MX Customs makes their own screwy determinations and will twist the "harmonized" Tariff codes as they please)

I am also including the CAS codes for each medication in case of questions:

Lorazepam (AKA Ativan): Tariff code 3004.90.91.30 (CAS 846-49-1 )

Sertraline HCL (AKA Zoloft) : Tariff code 3004.90.91.35 (CAS 79617-96-2 )

Mirtazapine (aka Remeron): Tariff code 3004.90.91.35 (CAS 61337-67-5 )


----------



## Dmexx (Aug 22, 2010)

This is how I solved the problem of importing medications into Mexico (Guadalajara) some years ago.

I discovered that the importation of medication was illegal unless:

1. I got a letter listing the medications I needed to import from my Mexican doctor addressed to La secretaria de Salud de Jalisco. I, in turn, wrote a letter to the Secretary accompany the doctors request listing the Import Codes and quantities of each medication. Several trips to the Secretary's office were necessary. 

2.The Secretaria in turn issued a form letter "to whom concerns"authorizing the one time importation of specific medications. Armed with that letter I had a Mexican Import broker bring the goods across. In theory the letter was good only once, but my broker used it time again, so I didn't have to go thru the drill each time.

If you don't speak Spanish, you will need someone to help you.

Andale Pues,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Aduana is much more strict now, than they were, ".....some years ago." What is your present method?


----------



## Ranch100 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hope not to hijack, just extend on the OP's inquiry. Is a one month supply of a prescription med at risk for confiscation upon crossing into Matamoros? I've never had a problem, but not been there in four years. My particular med is very dearly priced in MX.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You should be OK, as long as the medications are in original packaging, as prescribed in your name, and if you carry a copy of the original prescription.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

NYCGirl, please let me know what comes of this. I had a very long thread about this not so long ago, and it became a nightmare.

Suffice it to say that between flying home every three months or having my meds shipped here every three months, I could find no solution due to the cost involved.

My only option was to purchase my meds outright here and attempt to get my insurance in the states to honor their 60% coverage. 

Problem is that I can't get my generics down here, but I can get them in the states, so my meds are over $10,000 pesos a month down here.

So if you find a solution that doesn't cost hundreds of shipping dollars (USD), I would greatly appreciate any information on that.

Thanks!


----------

